# Carlton sp7015trx or Vermeer sc60xt



## Bailey Foresty (Nov 24, 2014)

Has any one ran the two machine,s side by side (vermeer sc60tx & carlton sp7015trx)
Witch machine is more podutive ?.....I have owned and ran the carlton but have had no expereance with the vermeer. Is it as good or is it any better....good and bad point,s....any feed back please


----------



## hartbilt (Nov 24, 2014)

Ive ran and wrenched on both, as a former Carlton mechanic, im gonna always lean towards Carlton as the SP7015 is really the most desirable stumper out. The Sc60tx is an ugly awkward to operate machine that can be a pain to service and repair with high long term cost of ownership. That being said the sc60tx does deliver good power to the cutter head somewhat comparable a Carlton. Most pros run or want to run a Carlton grinder.


----------



## Bailey Foresty (Nov 25, 2014)

hartbilt said:


> Ive ran and wrenched on both, as a former Carlton mechanic, im gonna always lean towards Carlton as the SP7015 is really the most desirable stumper out. The Sc60tx is an ugly awkward to operate machine that can be a pain to service and repair with high long term cost of ownership. That being said the sc60tx does deliver good power to the cutter head somewhat comparable a Carlton. Most pros run or want to run a Carlton grinder.


Thanks for the information....I only have good things to say about my 2007 Carlton. I ran a revolotion cutting wheel on mine after the sandvik wheel wore out... great package. Sadly the new kubota powered machine was a bit dissapionting. The kubota engine upgrade is great but the new track base they now run is 3" taller than the old Chermack one.... not that there is anything wrong with that but Carlton have not changed the geometry of the cutting head....therefor the machine grinds 3" less only 12" deep not 15"....I also run a Bandit 2900t that is not without issuse,s.....great cutting capacity 74" swing 26" deep. But the hydrostatic cutting head absorb,s at least 25% of the 114hp motor,s power.....combine this with the additional fuel it,s notmuch more podutive.....I made my own 80hp grinder in the end.... have a look in the case studies of are website www.baileyforestryengineering.co.uk let me know what you think....I don,t understand why Vermeer have not put there sc1152 on tracks!!!!!


----------



## hartbilt (Nov 25, 2014)

As far as undercarriages, I know Morbark is using Nachi, which has relocated the their hydraulic operation to Michigan. I believe that Carlton maybe using the same undercarriage as well. I agree about the Kubota power unit as I am a huge fan the oil-cooled Deutz, but some didn't care for them.
As far as the Sandvik wheel, on the first runs of them, we would always hardface weld the the edge of the wheel, esp. on the high horsepower machines like the Hurricane TRX, as well as running a few rockcrusher bits. Hydrostatic on small machines still has a long way to go, although improvements are being made, I'd still prefer the cost-effectiveness, serviceability, and power of the Carlton vbelt/polychain setup.


----------



## hartbilt (Nov 25, 2014)

OK..WOW! Must know more! Clearly inspired by Carlton but taken to a new level, very impressive sir!


----------



## Bailey Foresty (Nov 25, 2014)

hartbilt said:


> OK..WOW! Must know more! Clearly inspired by Carlton but taken to a new level, very impressive sir!


I built the machine from scratch...the two track frames are Hinoa...I then made the retractable undercarrage this expands out to 52" and retracks to 35"....all the hydraulic valves are vickers C top 3...the hydraulic system is three speed fast, slow & creep.... the slew has a priorate flow divider adjustable for speed....approx 90" slew cutting depth 20" below 33" above....It runs a 80hp deutz 4 cylinder oil cooled motor close coupled to a over center cluch and 3 to 1 redution gear box....then into a 90 degree box...( would have liked to done both the speed redution and the change of direction with one box but at the time I could not find one to suit the applcation)....The cutting boom pivots on the same axis as the 90 degree gear box....then a Gates GT carbon polychain to the revoltion cutting wheel....(I dont think you can beat a machanical drive).... all the machines hydraulic functions are operated via a wireless remote system...It will out preform a 7015 or a 2900t yet is in the same size package...It would be nice if someone would develope it into a prodution !!! as I am only a one man band and don,t have the resources to do so...Having both a end user knolage in the industrie and the engineering abilaty I think its a great package..


----------



## gorman (Nov 26, 2014)

Bailey Foresty said:


> I built the machine from scratch...the two track frames are Hinoa...I then made the retractable undercarrage this expands out to 52" and retracks to 35"....all the hydraulic valves are vickers C top 3...the hydraulic system is three speed fast, slow & creep.... the slew has a priorate flow divider adjustable for speed....approx 90" slew cutting depth 20" below 33" above....It runs a 80hp deutz 4 cylinder oil cooled motor close coupled to a over center cluch and 3 to 1 redution gear box....then into a 90 degree box...( would have liked to done both the speed redution and the change of direction with one box but at the time I could not find one to suit the applcation)....The cutting boom pivots on the same axis as the 90 degree gear box....then a Gates GT carbon polychain to the revoltion cutting wheel....(I dont think you can beat a machanical drive).... all the machines hydraulic functions are operated via a wireless remote system...It will out preform a 7015 or a 2900t yet is in the same size package...It would be nice if someone would develope it into a prodution !!! as I am only a one man band and don,t have the resources to do so...Having both a end user knolage in the industrie and the engineering abilaty I think its a great package..



That's nuts man. I like that a lot. How much time and money did that take? A guy in my area built his own grinder out of an old ride on lawn mower but it doesn't hold a candle to this.


----------



## marne (Nov 26, 2014)

Damn I want one. You should really go into production of these. A wheeled version with backfill balde... I would be your first customer.

What was the weight of this study?


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 22, 2014)

the 7015 will run circles around a vermeer


www.TriStateForestryEquipment.com


----------



## Coen (Feb 20, 2015)

Trying to figure this out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coen (Feb 20, 2015)

Cool, I know how to upload pictures!!


----------



## gorman (Feb 21, 2015)

Is that the 33 or 44 kubota?


----------



## hartbilt (Feb 21, 2015)

Trying to figure what out?


----------



## Coen (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry; trying to upload photo. It was my first unsuccessful attempt. I've got it now.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bailey Foresty said:


> Thanks for the information....I only have good things to say about my 2007 Carlton. I ran a revolotion cutting wheel on mine after the sandvik wheel wore out... great package. Sadly the new kubota powered machine was a bit dissapionting. The kubota engine upgrade is great but the new track base they now run is 3" taller than the old Chermack one.... not that there is anything wrong with that but Carlton have not changed the geometry of the cutting head....therefor the machine grinds 3" less only 12" deep not 15"....I also run a Bandit 2900t that is not without issuse,s.....great cutting capacity 74" swing 26" deep. But the hydrostatic cutting head absorb,s at least 25% of the 114hp motor,s power.....combine this with the additional fuel it,s notmuch more podutive.....I made my own 80hp grinder in the end.... have a look in the case studies of are website www.baileyforestryengineering.co.uk let me know what you think....I don,t understand why Vermeer have not put there sc1152 on tracks!!!!!


Probably because (as of 2 years ago) the msrp was $73,000 already. Only have heard of 1 unit being sold in all of northern ohio...that's low demand.


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 22, 2015)

I almost bought a new 7015 last year but I could not justify spending seventy thousand. It would take too long to break even on the investment. There is a Vermeer sc60 working in my area; one day I stopped to watch then smiled and drove on  I like the new 7015 Kabota however I do not like how wide the engine is on the machine. When going through a 36 inch gate that is not completely flat this machine will scrape the Engine housing on the entryway. If your area has big gated backyards this should not affect you. The newest 7015 TRX looks to sit higher than the old Deutz version not sure if the cutting depth is the same. I ended up with a used 7015 Deutz which I am familiar with and have extra parts, filters, teeth, and figured it made sense. Between the two I should be able to make them last forever.


----------



## craneguy1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol.....that's awesome...can't decide between tracks or tires? Buy one of each! But seriously...pros and cons of each? Tracks are popular around here now, but they tear the damn grass when they turn! I've been back and forth for years looking for a self propelled i liked...no luck yet. Sorry to derail.


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 22, 2015)

craneguy1 said:


> Lol.....that's awesome...can't decide between tracks or tires? Buy one of each! But seriously...pros and cons of each? Tracks are popular around here now, but they tear the damn grass when they turn! I've been back and forth for years looking for a self propelled i liked...no luck yet. Sorry to derail.




Pros and cons wheeled unit vs Track (Duetz version)
Wheeled unit pros : weighs less, virtually no ground disturbance, tires last longer, faster ground speed.
Wheeled unit cons: Removal of tires, does not grind as deep.

Track unit pros: Grinds deeper, does better on hillsides, repositions faster.
Track unit cons: disturbs ground, leaves track marks, and sprinkler damage, machine shakes more when moving over hard surface, much heavier, track belt walks off from time to time.

The reason why the track machine cuts deeper is when measured from the top of the pivot plate it sits at 24 1/2 inches. The wheeled unit pivot plate sits at 25 3/4 inches.

If had to choose one it would be the wheeled unit. Only because the track machine upsets customers more often than not with yard damage. Each machine serves its purpose. My track grinding wheel is set up for rocky jobs. I prefer the track machine when the customer requests a deep grind or with multiple stump removal. The wheeled unit for those customers with a sensitive yard. With my work load I do not need two machines but the other is good for a back up when the other machine requires maintenance.


----------



## marne (Feb 22, 2015)

Always intersting to see that often no matter how advanced the equipment is, an Alpine seems to have it's place.
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## dodge diesel (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone have a Kabota 7015 TRX they can measure? It would be interesting to see where it sits.


----------



## Bricky (May 22, 2015)

dodge diesel said:


> I almost bought a new 7015 last year but I could not justify spending seventy thousand. It would take too long to break even on the investment. There is a Vermeer sc60 working in my area; one day I stopped to watch then smiled and drove on  I like the new 7015 Kabota however I do not like how wide the engine is on the machine. When going through a 36 inch gate that is not completely flat this machine will scrape the Engine housing on the entryway. If your area has big gated backyards this should not affect you. The newest 7015 TRX looks to sit higher than the old Deutz version not sure if the cutting depth is the same. I ended up with a used 7015 Deutz which I am familiar with and have extra parts, filters, teeth, and figured it made sense. Between the two I should be able to make them last forever. View attachment 406150
> View attachment 406151


----------



## Bricky (May 22, 2015)

H_i Dodge guy
I really enjoyed your post, I wonder if you would consider selling me one of your 7015 machines?
I really need a self propelled machine I live in Indiana

Thanks Speedy Stump Service_


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 24, 2015)

This can be shipped.
http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/stump_grinder/04-carlton-1.html


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (May 24, 2015)

Well truth be told the only thing comparable between a 60tx and a 7015 is the initial cost.
As far as Vermerrs go they don't make a machine that can cut as well or as fast until they get up to the 110 hp unit and here is why
Horsepower to the ground
Horse power is lost in all methods of transference at the following rates;
Vbelts .95:1
Clogged belts .97:1
Gear to gear .95:1
90° Ring and pinion .80/1
Hydraulic pump hose motor .60:1
Torque is list through drive shaft
So with these basics in mind 
60tx is hydraulic with a short drive shaft with a ring and pinion gear box 
So 60hp X .60 X .80 = 28.8 hp to the ground

Carlton starts with 66 hp a v belt and a cited belt
So 66hp X .95 X .97 = 60.81 hp to the ground

So the same math apples if you use the 110 hp model. And having run both I can tell you with the ability to turn the slough speed up on the Carlton and the fact that it weighs almost 1000 lbs less and almost 24000 less there is absolutely no comparison the Carlton hands down kills the competition also at 2,25 gallons per hour with Carlton vs 4.2 on the 110 hp Vermeer 
Enough said 
Hope this helps have a great day


----------



## marne (May 25, 2015)

Jon I always found your posts very helpful and informative, but a SC60TX has no hydraulic cutter wheel drive, all geared.
So 60x0,95 = 57hp to the ground + 1" deeper + infinite sweep arc

While I always would prefer a wheeled unit.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 25, 2015)

I really have to question your numbers Fairbanks. I have run belt and hydro driven cutters and have not found that much difference. I have run plenty of Vermeer SC752's which are hydro/shaft and they have lots of power and are much more aggressive than their earlier belt driven models (SC672 and 665B). So I have to ask respectfully, how did you come by your numbers? Is there a publication you can post?
I do have a SC1152, 2 SC752's and a 7015tx. Maybe I'll run my own test if and when I put new teeth on them. I would want to confirm your numbers first though.


----------



## MOE (May 26, 2015)

THink the vermeer gear boxes are bevel gears which are pretty efficient and not ring and pinion, ring and pinion are pretty much only used in differentials.


----------



## MOE (May 26, 2015)

Most modern hydraulic loss is figured at 10% that is 5% loss on the pump side and 5% on the drive motor side. This percentage goes up as wear, tear and tolerances increase. It also goes up as the hyd oil gets hot and with friction loss from hoses, valves, fittings and filters,(proper sizing helps a lot) Those numbers seem pretty close with my two stump grinders. I have a 99 hp hydraulic drive rayco rg100 and a 79 hp carlton belt driven 8018. The they are very close however the rayco is just a wisker faster in the stump.


----------



## a1stump (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a 7015 carlton. I have a 2014 SC372 and a 2001 SC50tx. The SC50tx just breaks down way too much and I just throw hundreds and thousands at it all the time, because when it is running, it is kicking butt. Also, from my research, it sounds like 50-60hp + and they all grind pretty similar in speed, really hard to tell a big difference. So I was hoping to get feedback on reliability and user friendliness? Also was debating between an SC852, SC60tx, or the Carlton 7015 tracked or wheeled. I will keep the SC50tx and the SC372, so wondering what would compliment these the best? The wheeled 7015 is the easy choice, but also it will most likely go out 90% of the time and I have heard they are top heavy and a little tippy as well?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 22, 2016)

The SC50TX in nothing but trouble. The SC60TX is suppose to be better. Most agree the 7015 is a kick-ass and reliable machine.
I still have this one and its on sale. I'll even deliver it to WA for free if you can wait a few weeks.
http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/stump_grinder/04-carlton-1.html


----------



## Luztree (Aug 22, 2016)

CalTreeEquip said:


> The SC50TX in nothing but trouble. The SC60TX is suppose to be better. Most agree the 7015 is a kick-ass and reliable machine.
> I still have this one and its on sale. I'll even deliver it to WA for free if you can wait a few weeks.
> http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/stump_grinder/04-carlton-1.html


How much to ship to 07722. New jersey


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 22, 2016)

I would need to get a quote but probably between $2000 and $3000.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Nov 20, 2016)

Luztree said:


> How much to ship to 07722. New jersey


i have a very nice SC60tx track machine, located in west chester pa.
484 905 2292 joe


----------



## Silver Surf (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm in the market for a bigger machine. I'm currently running a 35hp 4012. Has anyone bought a 60tx and wish they bought a 7015 or vise versa?


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 21, 2017)

The 60TX is an old machine in Vermeer's line. I would avoid it. I had the predecessor to the 60TX and it was junk. I had a Vermeer tow behind - it cut good but was built too light. Rayco has a new 74 track that looks interesting - either that or the Carlton. Let us know what you get!


----------

